# LFTS 11/1/20 (November already?!?)



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Badfishmi said:


> I’m up. I just don’t know about going out in this. Can anyone persuade me to?


We need some points!!!! Lol I was real close to staying in bed this morning but with the extra hour I was able to get up. No rain here now, the rain quit a couple hours ago. It was a very dark walk out but since the clouds have cleared and it’s almost like daylight in here at times. I’m in a BIG oak and in some cover so the wind isn’t moving my stand and it can’t get to me so I might be in the right place!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

That’s good motivation. Do we need the points todayyyyy tho lol I got the ad outta the way. Maybe I can skip a day?




Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> We need some points!!!! Lol I was real close to staying in bed this morning but with the extra hour I was able to get up. No rain here now, the rain quit a couple hours ago. It was a very dark walk out but since the clouds have cleared and it’s almost like daylight in here at times. I’m in a BIG oak and in some cover so the wind isn’t moving my stand and it can’t get to me so I might be in the right place!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Waiting for the rain to quit and then may sneak into a stand behind the house. GL all!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I will be taking the morning off because of the winds, I will make the drive out to my farm and if the winds die down I will be in a tree this afternoon.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Badfishmi said:


> That’s good motivation. Do we need the points todayyyyy tho lol I got the ad outta the way. Maybe I can skip a day?


I'm sitting it out today teammates...sorry!!! Sitting in a tree with rain and gusts up to 40mph just doesn't seem pleasant or smart to me this morning.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

On a little kill plot in Livingston county. Windy but no rain . Good luck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

30 and windy here in Menomonee county. Haven’t seen much movement the last few days


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ll spend the day doing other things. The snow blade and high traction tires need to be put on the ATV before I head back to camp. Good luck for all the guys who want to deal with today’s weather.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 10 min ago, Saginaw County. Windy, but not as bad as I thought it would be. 

Good luck everyone.

Go Spartans!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cell cameras show the deer are moving. I won't hear them that's for sure.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck to those braving it this morning, and stay safe! 

I may head to a box blind this afternoon. Cell camera has been pretty active since about 1:30AM, they’re moving.


----------



## frdboy (Jan 12, 2004)

Sitting in the wind in Thompsonville, had good movement yesterday in the wind but it wasn't this bad.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sitting in The Treehouse. Just had one behind me at <20 yards. 

Think it was this one. It took off like it caught some of my scent. Maybe it will circle back.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Got up early to check out the weather. Kids where out by a campfire last night and must have got blown away cause there chairs got blown over to the neighbors. Called it off, not sitting 20ft up in a tree in this wind. Be safe if you are out.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Sewey said:


> Good luck to those braving it this morning, and stay safe!
> 
> I may head to a box blind this afternoon. Cell camera has been pretty active since about 1:30AM, they’re moving.


Agree. My cams have been going off consistently. I like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Reading through the comments, I'm seeing lots of mention of guys not wanting risk it up in a tree with this wind (smart) but that got me wondering, does everybody here hunt from ladders and stands pretty much exclusively? I like to spot and stalk or still hunt sometimes. The reason that I ask is because I was thinking today might be a good day to slide through the woods and into some thick bedding areas. Does that make sense? Wind should help cover sound plus the wet ground will also dampen it. If the deer don't like to move in this stuff, well, they must still be somewhere out there. Hate to waste a day so trying to come up with a plan that has a chance for success. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very blustery with flurries in Wellston.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed back from Muskegon later today and plan to sneak into some bedding this afternoon for an attempt on the ground. Leaving for Ohio Wednesday evening so time to get a bit aggressive with my tactics. Good luck and be safe today.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Three out of four are in da woods this morning. I’m the fourth guy. 
Going to have to build a roofed bow blind. Wind and rain here. 
Good luck to those who got out there this morning.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

The fawns returned. Then that buck came back into the plot, hit the scrape, grunted a few times and chased the fawns away. I tried to grunt and bleat, but no response.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Great day to get IN the corn


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Plan on sitting today out had a party to go to last night. Getting rain and a winter mix here in n Livingston 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

One button buck so far .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had a beauty of a 10 point a few steps from death. He saw another deer and went to investigate. That got the adrenaline pumping!!! So far just those 2 a spike and a button. Out of the wind here but it’s still howling over head.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

anagranite said:


> Finally headed out to a stand, SE Ohio. Weather is calm now but it's going to be windy n with a chance of rain by 7am


I’m live from the stand in MacArthur ohio.

tough hunting for some reason, hope you do better than us

You close?

good luck


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had a dandy buck, possible 10pt, run by me. Stopped at 38 yds in some brush, caught his breath and then took off again. He looked spooked and I don't think it was me because his mouth was open and breathing hard when he got here.


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> Reading through the comments, I'm seeing lots of mention of guys not wanting risk it up in a tree with this wind (smart) but that got me wondering, does everybody here hunt from ladders and stands pretty much exclusively? I like to spot and stalk or still hunt sometimes. The reason that I ask is because I was thinking today might be a good day to slide through the woods and into some thick bedding areas. Does that make sense? Wind should help cover sound plus the wet ground will also dampen it. If the deer don't like to move in this stuff, well, they must still be somewhere out there. Hate to waste a day so trying to come up with a plan that has a chance for success.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Tough hunting but fun. I used to love to hunt that way in my younger days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Based on my observations thus far, I do not believe deer utilize this travel corridor during high winds events


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

One doe so far. She was pretty skittish in the wind. But it’s really not that bad out here. Get an occasional gust but all in all it’s not bad. 

Hoping a nice buck strolls through! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I’m live from the stand in MacArthur ohio.
> 
> tough hunting for some reason, hope you do better than us
> 
> ...


Real close....MacArthur as well


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Lot of movement, wind picking up.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I slept in


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

rippper said:


> Great day to get IN the corn


I was going to say that. Great way to hunt on a windy day.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty crazy wind. Ice hitting me in the face. Have saw zero deer so far. Somebody check me into a. Mental hospital


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

John Hine said:


> Gonna be LFTS with my daughter this afternoon, my favorite hunt of the year! Deer or no deer I always enjoy my time in the blind with her. We only get one or 2 sits a year nowadays.
> View attachment 596393
> View attachment 596391
> View attachment 596395
> View attachment 596389


Nice pictures


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 does and a little 6 point so far


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Shawnxbow said:


> Plan on sitting today out had a party to go to last night. Getting rain and a winter mix here in n Livingston


Saw your post. When I started seeing it on the pond, I bailed. Thanks for the warning. Darker now and wind picked up.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> The fawns returned. Then that buck came back into the plot, hit the scrape, grunted a few times and chased the fawns away. I tried to grunt and bleat, but no response.


Here's a screen shot from the trail cam video. Not a bad size deer. I guess he was in the back yard eating pears, too. MEL saw it and was trying to decide if she should knock on the window and scare it back to me so I could shoot it. Told her she should have come back with me this morning! Must have had a halloween "hangover". Wonder what I'd have done if she was there on my shoulder saying, "Shoot it, dad."?











I'd be remiss if it didn't reset this one, considering...


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow! It is a bit breezy here in eaton County. Enough so it is moving my 6x6 elevated ground blind. Temp is falling too. 5 degrees since I sat down this morning. You guys sitting in a tree are tough SOBs. 

2 doe a scrubby 6 point and a half dozen turkeys so far. All very skittish. If a decent Tom strolls through he is on the menu today...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

anagranite said:


> Finally headed out to a stand, SE Ohio. Weather is calm now but it's going to be windy n with a chance of rain by 7am


Good luck! Looking forward to the report and pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Shot 1982 said:


> I saw the biggest buck of my life in 35-MPH winds!!! It can happen. Lol. Likely? No. Possible? Anything’s possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I'm telling myself.. Buddy skipped out last yr around this time because of wind 30+blow and his dad went out and killed an absolute pig of an 8 he was after..

Good luck all, I'll be in for the afternoon


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Headed in. One small buck about eighty yards out cruising was all I saw. Tree fell about one hundred yards away and that was enough to convince me I’ve seen enough.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm headed in too. Had a buck cross to my right at daylight no problem seeing antlers but I still don't think it was a shooter. Couple of turkeys decided to stay out of range guessing they knew I have a tag. Never got any closer then 100 yards. Started to snow and with it came the wind. Trees were groaning all around me, that was enough to call it. I have a couple more days to hunt so back at it in the morning.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sat this morning out due to really high winds. Gonna try and hunt this afternoon in one of the popups we we have set, but might even call that off.....weather dependent. I can hunt everyday this week whenever so I can buy some time and get some other stuff done that needs to get done.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Back home. What a miserable hunt weather wise. Wind, rain, freezing rain, snow and no deer spotted


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

20-30 with gust over 40 so I stayed in See what happens later. Did have a shooter show up on camera last night so things are looking up. Be safe to those in trees.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Goo morning sit I have a 2 man ladder stand in a nice big oak so didn’t sway all that much saw 6 deer 3 doe 2 fawn and an unknown all before 815 watched em all walk towards bedding in the thick stuff on the backside bottom of the ridge going to hang another stand about 300 yards away for a north or east wind figured with this wind should cover 99% of my noise


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Saw 4 bucks, 2 does by 8:30. Nothing after. The wind really picked up and I bailed at 10. I should come up with something on the ground for bow.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac. Wind and snow machine just cranked up...rotest_e


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I’m sitting here thinking about it, I just went and trimmed a shooting lane and put my climber up for tomorrow’s all day sit. I’m going for a pretty consistent 11 point with super brow tines, I need this westerly wind to move in on him. I haven’t laid eyes on him but my buddy has seen him 3 hunts straight and he has done the same thing each time. I’m just worried every minute that passes is another minute he finds a hot doe and will be gone.
Flight


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Setup on public in NELP got busted by a shooter 8 and a doe while camming my hang on. Ten minutes later had a small 8 come through pushing a doe, good midday movement especially on pressured ground.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Almost decided not to hunt.
Got to the stand at legal shooting light and 10 minutes later he strolled in.
End of an epic story.
Slim is dead, long live Slim!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Snuck in outside of some bedding I hunted yesterday afternoon, deer yesterday were coming outta the thick stuff, crossing the field at a angle then heading back into the thick stuff. No trees to climb so went at it hunting public style. Windy it's trying to snow.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


DINK! 

(With due respect, you know I had to, Mr. Smith. Congrats!)


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I was up and ready t


QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Congrats! And that moves you into the 700 club as well? Big time congrats if that is the case, that is a great accomplishment.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Excellent job Tony! Congrats...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Congrats on great buck.Was that a heart shoy


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does this mean a revival of the 700 Club? Congrats T, he is an outstanding buck.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, went to the spot I really wanted to hunt, best way to describe it was violent. I will hunt in a whole bunch of weather but not that, it was so loud it sounded like a train howling over my head, huge trees swaying to much for me. Now I’m way back in as Far East as I can go and I could actually shoot a deer back here, good luck to whoever makes it out tonight!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I'm beginning to understand and appreciate the benefits of an elevated box blind. This morning I sat in a tripod stand inside my pines and got beat to death from swinging branches. Tonight I'm warm and cozy in the box. As a plus on my way in this morning there was a buck feeding in front of it.
My view.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Congrats on a great buck !
Flight


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok hate to throw a tech question in here but can anyone tell me why half the pics show up like this. I’m on TapaTalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Hopefully the deer got the memo about the time change and do what they did yesterday but a hour earlier.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

All strapped in. In a little bowl that is at least giving me a little wind protection. Unless it lays down I’m liable to have one in my lap before i know they are there. Could be interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

BTW, I was at camp with no service yesterday so I didn’t get to say “GO GREEN!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Doe and dawn up eating 60 yards behind me staying real close to that thick stuff


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 596607
> This evening’s view.


Usually have to pay extra for that kind of action!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First deer by tonight was a button buck, hopefully more to come !
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

donnelj said:


> Ok hate to throw a tech question in here but can anyone tell me why half the pics show up like this. I’m on TapaTalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine does it all the time. I have to back out of the thread and then go back in


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have also found I have a problem no matter what time I walk in there’s a deer at first light hour before 3 hours before dark 4 hours before dark but they always come back


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> How far do you plan on shooting? I’ve never seen so many pins. LOL


Lol. I have one..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Congrats. We going to see him on the Youtubes?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> How far do you plan on shooting? I’ve never seen so many pins. LOL


They are probably in 2 yard increments


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Year and half 7-pt about 30 mins ago. Skies clearing off.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

8pt pass for me. He’s just slowing walking along.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s November, it’s cold, it’s snowing...I’d regret not being out! 

Setup over the field in the box blind, there’s some decent shelter from the wind here, hoping they choose to dine out here tonight. Good luck all!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

My tree feels like it’s gonna blow over. 


What’s this white stuff.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

First deer out, young 4.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He came back closer to tease me I think


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> Almost got a 160-180" deer today. Were the wife and son not with me I would likely be posting some hero shots of a buck in a truck on a tow truck. Biggest buck I have ever seen, in a fence or out, chasing a doe at 1PM across I96 in Fruitport. My wife said it made my big one look like a baby(145" deer) and she wasn't wrong.


I’ live a few miles from there. I’ll watch for him.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> Almost got a 160-180" deer today. Were the wife and son not with me I would likely be posting some hero shots of a buck in a truck on a tow truck. Biggest buck I have ever seen, in a fence or out, chasing a doe at 1PM across I96 in Fruitport. My wife said it made my big one look like a baby(145" deer) and she wasn't wrong.


I am sure the wife and child being with you helped with the sting a little. It would me. Gives you something to look forward too. Yes , I knew what you were all thinking. Another time spent in the woods with your wife and child . The deer will be here for years and years to come but, those quality times spent with your family are limited. Trust me. He will show back up some day. Count on it. Good luck with the family!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Small 8 out bothering the ladies


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Die fawn


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> I am sure the wife and child being with you helped with the sting a little. It would me. Gives you something to look forward too. Yes , I knew what you were all thinking. Another time spent in the woods with your wife and child . The deer will be here for years and years to come but, those quality times spent with your family are limited. Trust me. He will show back up some day. Count on it. Good luck with the family![/QUOTE Perspective!


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> I like this pic in my wife's car. Makes him look bigger


Alright I’m looking at that pic and can’t figure this out. It looks like this deer is half way into the back seat. Am I seeing that right. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Die fawn
> View attachment 596699


That's not very nice


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> That's not very nice


OGB must not like those damn fawns :lol:


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Watched a sparky work a scrape and 30 mins later the buck below looked like he was digging his way to China on the same scrape. Went about 30 feet then decided he didn't do enough so went back and worked it again. He spotted a doe and ran her out of the field. Cold and windy but fun to watch.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had another visitor to The Treehouse plot just before dark. That's three bucks today during legal hours. I think I only sat for three hours total! Yeah, I'd say things are picking up!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> OGB must not like those damn fawns :lol:


A really mature button buck right NS? Choot em!


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Watched a sparky work a scrape and 30 mins later the buck below looked like he was digging his way to China on the same scrape. Went about 30 feet then decided he didn't do enough so went back and worked it again. He spotted a doe and ran her out of the field. Cold and windy but fun to watch.
> View attachment 596725


C’mon man it’s only a 200 yard shot and he’s broadside. What are you waiting for. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 596545
> View attachment 596547
> View attachment 596549
> Almost decided not to hunt.
> ...


Congratulations great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice Shot 1982 said:


> I saw the biggest buck of my life in 35-MPH winds!!! It can happen. Lol. Likely? No. Possible? Anything’s possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 3 years ago I was hunting a big 9 point. Only 2 daylight pics of him during the season. One was in a massive downpour, the other on a day it was blowing about 40-50mph. And no, I wasn't out there either day..lol.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

The deer stayed tucked in tight around us tonight, zero deer sighted. Had a great sit & some good pizza & beer with my favorite little lady! Good times!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

The small 4 point was my only customer tonight, he didn’t get served as he was underage. Camera across the road had slightly more action, but not much. We’ll see what happens with this coming warm up.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It was rough this afternoon to see just a doe and two fawns, Im going for it tomorrow, I should be in the bucks, Time will tell.
Flight


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

John Hine said:


> The deer stayed tucked in tight around us tonight, zero deer sighted. Had a great sit & some good pizza & beer with my favorite little lady! Good times!!


I’ll be out with my daughter for gun season this year. Her first hunt. I can’t wait!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> Got it done in ohio
> 
> View attachment 596849


Nice job Cat Power! Dandy congrats. Hey if our football team can’t beat them the least we can do is go down there and kill their bucks. Congrats again, very nice!


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Dandy. Private or public?..I'm heading down Tuesday


Cat Power said:


> Got it done in se ohio
> 
> 11 point
> 
> View attachment 596849


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Cat Power said:


> Got it done in se ohio
> 
> 11 point
> 
> View attachment 596849


Better than Harbaugh will do there


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Friend has a lease but not managed well

we’ve struggled in past years

happy to finally get one here

thanks be to god


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> Got it done in se ohio
> 
> 11 point
> 
> View attachment 596849


Congrats, glad you got it done.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Trap Star said:


> Ill give you one guess which way the wind was blowing.
> View attachment 596839


Damn, I found a Bigfoot!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Cat Power said:


> Got it done in se ohio
> 
> 11 point
> 
> View attachment 596849


That’s a beauty Cat Power. Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Long story long track job for a deer that went only 80 yards will post after the hard parts dine


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Cat Power said:


> Got it done in se ohio
> 
> 11 point
> 
> View attachment 596849



That's awesome congrats, we arrived today also, just pulled into SE Ohio also, Galia county, hoping for a fantastic week, good luck everyone


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

donnelj said:


> Alright I’m looking at that pic and can’t figure this out. It looks like this deer is half way into the back seat. Am I seeing that right. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. In a Subaru outback. Backseat is folded down and deers head is on the seat back. Bloody part is on the nice rubber mat in the back. Drove it across and around a partially picked corn field and through a weed field to load him up. No way was I dragging him the full half mile to the car. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

Swampdog467 said:


> Yep. In a Subaru outback. Backseat is folded down and deers head is on the seat back. Bloody part is on the nice rubber mat in the back. Drove it across and around a partially picked corn field and through a weed field to load him up. No way was I dragging him the full half mile to the car.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those cars are great in the snow.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats on great buck.Was that a heart shoy


Right lung and a deep slice to the bottom of the heart, yes.
Thank you.


----------

